# Knowledge seeker would you give up anything?



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

If you were given the opportunity to have infinite knowledge would you give up anything for it? 

What would you give up?


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

No. What the hell would I need infinite knowledge for? That takes the enjoyment that I get out of learning.

I don't believe that we can ever know everything anyway.


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

DarkestHour said:


> No.
> 
> I don't believe that we can ever know everything anyway.


lol i am surprised ....are you really sure lol about your NO


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Versatile Leader said:


> lol i am surprised ....are you really sure lol about your NO


If I knew everything I wouldn't be able to learn. That would lead to immense boredom. And there are probably some things that I don't want to know. I would go insane from the knowledge...

I am 100% positive about my 'No'.


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

I would give up a lot, just about everything for infinite knowledge.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I would not want to have infinite knowledge. That would be so dreary. I'd rather take my time to learn things.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Is it even possible to have infinite knowledge?


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

Versatile Leader said:


> If you were given the opportunity to have infinite knowledge would you give up anything for it?
> 
> What would you give up?


WHATEVER I HAVE TO!!!111 *evil laguhter*


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Is it even possible to have infinite knowledge?


Precisely what I think. It just doesn't seem possible.


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

DarkestHour said:


> Precisely what I think. It just doesn't seem possible.


Its possible but I don't have enough time to explain how its possible lol


----------



## aerlinniel (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't want to suddenly have infinite knoledge. I would prefer to learn things and think them over, that is the fun thing


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

If it actually was possible, yes, everything.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

No. There are things that I don't want to know.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Infinite knowledge, I can't comprehend truly infinite knowledge, if talking about just about the physical world, what one day humans may possess in a huge encyclopedic data base of knowledge. I'd give up a lot but not everything. If it's true infinite knowledge no way in hell, I like theorizing and mind raping, if I know everything that could ever be known ever, period. then I can't do that. I do like the mind rape of trying to comprehend infinite knowledge, tho, it's quite thrilling, like cerebral sex.

I'm addicted to learning more than knowledge, like a hoarder it's the act of acquisition I enjoy, the use is a by product. Plus, I already have trouble with people not knowing the background subjects to keep up with my thoughts, can you imagine trying to talk to someone with all the natural knowledge in your head, hell you could probably predict what they say before they say it. It would be annoying as hell trying to hold discussion with anything.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

Versatile Leader said:


> If you were given the opportunity to have infinite knowledge would you give up anything for it?
> 
> What would you give up?


Which kind of infinite are we talking here? I doubt I'd give up my immortal soul, but there are likely some concessions I'd make, but the bigger question is how well would I be able to use this knowledge or would it be that kind where in knowing something I change the future and thus change my knowledge dynamically all the time? I enjoy science fiction time travelling questions at times. :wink:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Versatile Leader said:


> Its possible but I don't have enough time to explain how its possible lol


This forum isn't going anywhere soon. Explain.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd give everything up except for my dog, my mum's bullet, a kid's book, my father's hanky and my father's watch. Aside from that they can take everything. Those random things are my treasures. :happy:


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I will pay the same price Odin did.


----------



## Keno (Nov 24, 2009)

knowledge is power, so i probably would.


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

CaesAug said:


> No. There are things that I don't want to know.


Like what... want to know... comeone tell us


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

DarkestHour said:


> This forum isn't going anywhere soon. Explain.


Come here tommorow I will give you details.


----------



## Sliad (Apr 17, 2010)

Can we make a deal, you give me 80% off all knowledge (assuming there is a finite amount of knowledge). In return you will get 80% of my left testicle, deal?

On topic, I'd say I wouldn't want to know everything because I don't really see any point in knowing everything. It actually is just a huge spoiler. Nothing will surprise you any more, which would make life boring as hell.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Versatile Leader said:


> Like what... want to know... comeone tell us


Well, a few quantum mechanics and theoretical physics topics, such as higher dimensions, parallel universes, subatomic particles, black holes, etc.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Versatile Leader said:


> Come here tommorow I will give you details.


It's tomorrow....


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

yes
i would give up everything for it 

then walk the earth continually proving people wrong about things, stopping wars and liberating people from ignorance


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

CaesAug said:


> Well, a few quantum mechanics and theoretical physics topics, such as higher dimensions, parallel universes, subatomic particles, black holes, etc.


These are actually things I _really_ want to know. And I'm studying them now.

It sounds intriguing, but that's no fun. The fun is in the learning. For me, the journey is more important than the destination, wherever you happen to end up. So I probably wouldn't take a deal, I'd rather learn the rest of forever :tongue:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I would never surrender my freedom for anything, knowledge or otherwise.


----------



## Mendelevium (Jan 16, 2010)

That is a difficult question to answer. Firstly, as the other NT's questioned, can infinite knowledge be possible? The world we live in (perhaps the worlds beyond ours) consists of a constantly shifting database that may or may not be based on our tenuous version of 'reality' that must be updated every nanosecond. The human brain is not equipped to handle such large amounts of information -- we are born with a set amount of storage space in our mind which cannot be exceeded. To do so would overwhelm the brain, which would then self-destruct or delete the excess. 

Secondly, the definition of 'infinite knowledge', even in theory, is shaky. If this world does not exist beyond my mind, what is the worth of this knowledge accumulated of a system that does not exist and therefore cannot be manipulated even by an omniscient being? Moreover, how do you expose double entendres if the double entendres are exposed to more double entendres? If there are worlds beyond the one we 'see', how is this knowledge infinite? If the Universe is larger than infinite, then our knowledge would be by definition less than infinite, which would cancel out the meaning of 'infinite knowledge' in the first place. 

However, to answer your question, I would trade anything except for my IQ points. They're scarce enough already.


----------

